# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en Banyoles

## sergi1907

Un pequeño ejemplo de lo que podemos ver en el lago











Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Preciosas Sergi, se ve que disfrutastes....

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------

